# Machine that picks up liquids.



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 28, 2011)

It only looks like it picks up ketchup and mayo, from the videos, lol. 
I want to see if pick up soda.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 28, 2011)

I wanna see it pick up pop.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 28, 2011)

Considering it's only picking up ketchup and mayo, I'm not that impressed.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 28, 2011)

I wanna see it pick up glass.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe that there is a device with a similar function to this. They call it a mop......


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't get how dense you'd have to be to not be impressed by this. This is actually incredibly cool technology. The reason its not picking up soda or something less viscous is that it is lifting at an angle, liquids like water would slide off.


----------



## Meep (Mar 28, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I don't get how dense you'd have to be to not be impressed by this. This is actually incredibly cool technology. The reason its not picking up soda or something less viscous is that it is lifting at an angle, liquids like water would slide off.


 
What Wonie said.

I'm wondering what that thing's made of lol; probably some hydrophobic stuff.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 28, 2011)

Magnets.


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2011)

That is awesome. I wonder what use it has though. Also, I wonder which surfaces it is limited to.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea, seems that the usage might be quite limited to non-watery liquids and a smooth surface, and I bet it would cos quite a lot as well. I hope it can pick up oil though, that would be useful.

If anything, I'm more impressed at how it can put back the liquid in exactly the same state rather than the actual picking it up.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 28, 2011)

Curious, so is that a super thin conveyor belt? Very interesting.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 28, 2011)

I love how it picks up every last bit, even the bits smeared out by the spatula. Amazing!


----------



## aronpm (Mar 28, 2011)

This got me saying Wow! every time, but is it better than a Shamwow?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2011)

What applications would this have? A household cleaning device? As cool as it is, I think that unfortunately, the fact that it by nature can't pick up anything more viscous than ketchup makes it less useful as an everyday tool for cleaning up messes.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 28, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> What applications would this have? A household cleaning device? As cool as it is, I think that unfortunately, the fact that it by nature can't pick up anything more viscous than ketchup makes it less useful as an everyday tool for cleaning up messes.


 
Apparently, it's designed for larger scale use on factory production lines, not as a home appliance.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like it works in the same idea as a treadmill. The speed at which the machine comes out and the treadmill spins, js perfect. As it gets closer to the mayo, the treadmill picks it up by giving it the surface to be on. When it reverses, the treadmill goes backwards and drops it off. 

What I'm amazed at, is that it doesn't stick to the machine when putting the mayo back on the table. 

My comment about soda was a joke, as it's quite obvious it needs to be more consistent than water. 
And yeah, if you don't think this is sort of impressive or actually compared it to a mop :fp You don't get it. It's not about "this also picks up liquids," it's about HOW it does it.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 28, 2011)

I am astounded and baffled.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 28, 2011)

I wanna see it pick up _your mom.
_


b4p4076 said:


> I love how it picks up every last bit, even the bits smeared out by the spatula. Amazing!



I was ! at that.



ElectricDoodie said:


> My comment about soda was a joke, as it's quite obvious it needs to be more consistent than water.
> And yeah, if you don't think this is sort of impressive or actually compared it to a mop :fp You don't get it. It's not about "this also picks up liquids," it's about HOW it does it.



^This.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty cool.
I actually did a work project for Furukawa at the start of this year but they had nothing as cool as this.

It is designed to pick up gels and viscous liquids and would be used for moving material in manufacturing processes. I can see this being useful in the food processing industry. You could move around liquid gummy bears without screwing up their shapes.

Edit: Furukawa is the company that makes this.


----------

